# Zork like game using C++



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2013)

This is gonna be a text based adventure game built using C++...  Any ideas are welcome.. Im already halfway through, hopefully this will be completed soon..

Any 12th class students want to chip in ? we can make and submit this project together  :S


----------

